

Checks Before Launching Your Website - yaj
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/04/07/15-essential-checks-before-launching-your-website/

======
pg
I should just add something for Smashing Magazine headlines that strips off
the initial number+adjective.

~~~
billydean
Can you just add something that kills all headlines that have an initial
number+adjective?

I'd really hate for HN to become <http://delicious.com/popular>.

~~~
rms
It's really amazing (though I guess it shouldn't be surprising) that the
saturation there is approaching 100%.

~~~
pg
It's because Delicious is something people use to _save_ things, and anything
in the form of a list is something that seems like it ought to be kept. You
can make any essay seem like a reference work by recasting it as a numbered
list.

Delicious/popular was better before writers started intentionally gaming it by
doing that sort of thing.

------
mcav
In their defense, these tips are useful.

------
ryanwaggoner
Damn, I was hoping this meant: Receive checks ($$) before you even _launch_
your website!

~~~
whatusername
<http://news.ycombinator.com/apply>

Receive $10K before you launch.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Been there, done that.

Apply, I mean. :)

------
Everest
Interesting that the checklist only deals with optimizing and performance in a
very cursory manner. Doubly interesting that no one here ranted about that
considering the obsession with performance among the HN crowd.

~~~
DanHulton
Frankly, having performance problems is about the best problem I could have,
on launching a new website.

Since most of us won't have enough customers to bring these problems to light,
time spent worrying overmuch about performance at this stage in the game is
time that _could_ have been spent getting more customers. And honestly, time
wasted.

------
jrnkntl
I found this even more useful: [http://www.boxuk.com/blog/the-ultimate-
website-launch-checkl...](http://www.boxuk.com/blog/the-ultimate-website-
launch-checklist)

